# Most comfortable climbing saddle?



## Cory9584 (Dec 7, 2014)

What's the most comfortable climbing saddle available? I want something I can be comfortable sitting in for long periods of time if need be. Thanks


----------



## Ffmech17 (Dec 7, 2014)

My Weaver Cougar with the batten seat is pretty spectacular.


----------



## Zale (Dec 8, 2014)

All depends. Are you fat, skinny, short, tall, have a big ass, no ass, etc. You need to try one on. Myself, I like the Sierra Moreno saddle designed by Don Blair. I've worn it for 24 years with no complaints.


----------



## hseII (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone Using Buckingham saddles?

96% of the business for the distributor around here Is CO-OPs, and they use different "belts". 

I'm trying to determine which saddles to even look at, but I haven't been successful so far.

I've been on this page for hours, 
http://www.buckinghammfg.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=243

But, I want to buy once, cry once,... So please recommend what I need.

I'm 5'11", and 200lbs.


----------



## Cory9584 (Dec 9, 2014)

Any opinions on the petzl sequoia saddle? It looks comfortable and has good ratings from what I've seen. I don't know of anywhere local with much if any inventory of saddles to try out so I'm looking for a safe bet.


----------



## hseII (Dec 9, 2014)

Cory9584 said:


> Any opinions on the petzl sequoia saddle? It looks comfortable and has good ratings from what I've seen. I don't know of anywhere local with much if any inventory of saddles to try out so I'm looking for a safe bet.


I'm in the same boat; I can't find anywhere that has saddles to check out in person.
I called the only place that might have something and all they carry is a couple Weaver belts, which they are out of right now.


----------



## JBA (Dec 9, 2014)

I checked a local Vermeer store. They had a few there but nothing in my size. 6'-3" 260#. I don't do this full time but have no complaints about the basic wide back saddle I bought from Sherrill Tree.


----------



## ATH (Dec 9, 2014)

You might ask at the Vermeer store if they will order one in and let you "try it" before you buy it. As long as they think you fully intend to buy it, but understand you want to put it on (keeping it in the store) first, they may be willing to play along. Not like it is a loss if you don't...they can still put it on the shelf as a new product.


----------



## danh8866 (Dec 9, 2014)

Try The tree Austria 3.2 Very comfy, sturdy and a Great price at treestuff


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 9, 2014)

I climb a bosun seat Edge and being on the top-heavy side I most of the time wear a Petzl Voltige chest harness too . The combination of the two is comfortable enough I could probably hang in it in open space all day long without much discomfort, if I had to.

Before the Edge I used one of the 4D old-school torture-device saddles that I'd added a 1/2 inch thick seat to, made from the type of material that synthetic cutting boards are made of, which improved it's comfort level from excruciating pain to something very bearable.


----------



## hseII (Dec 9, 2014)

ATH said:


> You might ask at the Vermeer store if they will order one in and let you "try it" before you buy it. As long as they think you fully intend to buy it, but understand you want to put it on (keeping it in the store) first, they may be willing to play along. Not like it is a loss if you don't...they can still put it on the shelf as a new product.


I was at the local Vermeer store today, and while they didn't have the one I've been eying, they did have a few nice saddles, and a rope hung from the ceiling to see what those feel like( even if just for a few mins).


----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 9, 2014)

I am 6'1" 245# and just getting into and learning tree climbing. 20+ years on a utility pole is a bit different to say the least. I recently purchased a New tribe Onyx. It has very minimal padding but is super comfortable. I could fall asleep in it!!


----------



## Philthy (Dec 22, 2014)

Cory9584 said:


> What's the most comfortable climbing saddle available? I want something I can be comfortable sitting in for long periods of time if need be. Thanks



I'm the same height/weight as you, I climb just about every day in a Buckingham BuckCat which is just a different name for the Puma/Viking. An acquaintance let me sit in his and I ran with it, ordered from Treestuff.com the next day for just over 200$. Good amount of adjustability, solid rope bridge, quick click leg straps, and a good amount of gear management built in, all while managing to stay relatively lightweight. IMO the best saddle at its price level. If money isn't an option though, everybody swears by their treemotion and if my wife would let me
I'd probably see what the hype is all about.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 23, 2014)

I have an onyx and it is taking a while to get used to. It definitely is comfortable when everything is in the proper position. When it shifts it can get painful in a hurry. The loose leg straps still have a tendency to slide out of place and smash the goods. If you hang from the side d's for one second you are in for some pain in the ribs. I will be going for an edge or sequoia next time.


----------



## hammer0419 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a new tribe onyx as well. Is very comfortable for me. Like stated above. It can shift a bit and cause discomfort. It basically has no padding. Would have been nice to have a thicker belt for comfort. Legs are fine as is though.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 4, 2015)

I like my Buckingham Ergovation it's expensive and I've made a few modifications to it, but it has easy in and out parachute clips, but I'm also 6ft 160 lbs.


----------



## HardingTreecare (Jan 8, 2015)

I love my sequoia!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 9, 2015)

I got a AMT Pinnacle Deluxe( made by buckingham) sold thru Sherril Tree.
It was referred to by a member on here and I'm glad I chose it . Very comfortable saddle and split - tailing is super easy with it.


----------



## TreeWannabe (Feb 5, 2015)

my newtribe pro gear 2 is the saddle that makes me wish I bought it the day it came out & I bought another if discontinued


----------



## TheShanks (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm not a seasoned veteran climber but I have tried a Petzl sequoia. Very comfortable. A lot guys I work with use them. I use a basic Buckingham. It is heavier, and a pain in the ass to adjust the fit. at 6 foot, 215lbs the weight doesn't bug me but waist strap is a pain to use. Especially with my big ass. But for someone of my experience it does the job and holds any gear I need to take with me up a tree.

I heard nice things about the Weaver Couger saddles but also heard about a lot of recalls and safety concerns.


----------



## TaoTreeClimber (Feb 7, 2015)

I swore that I would never buy a padded saddle, but I spent A LOT of time in the saddle last summer. I found a used Billy Cook roping saddle in a pawn shop.......Oh wait you said climbing saddle? I ride a Buckingham Glide Lite. Im actually looking for something with a little more padding in that saddle to. I may try the Onyx. I still have my old New Tribe ultra light but I gotta have a bridge. This gettin old stuff sucks.


----------



## treesmith (Feb 14, 2015)

Everyone at work is either treemotion or sequoia


----------



## mike515 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm going to have to check into some of the saddles mentioned in this thread. I've been thinking about this for a few days. I've climbed with a fairly old school Buckingham high-back saddle for my entire climbing career (23+ yrs). I don't mean the same style of saddle. I mean the exact same saddle. The saddle I used today is the one I learned with way back then. I'm 6 ft and about 160 lbs. It used to bruise my hips and legs back when I was learning but you just get used to it. It's like a well-worn pair of gym shoes for me but it's also heavy and I wonder what some new technology would feel like. It would be a huge thing for me to switch saddles. I couldn't even estimate how many hours I've spent in my saddle. I would want a saddle with no leg or shoulder straps and the D rings basically in the same place. Just the fastened waist belt and the butt strap is fine with me. So more or less what I have but lighter.


----------



## treesmith (Feb 14, 2015)

The srt sequoia is more comfortable than the ddrt version, more padding


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 25, 2015)

treesmith said:


> The srt sequoia is more comfortable than the ddrt version, more padding



I actually just started a thread about the 2 Sequoias. treesmith, may i ask is i was to buy the SRT version it is fine to use starting off DdRT also? My plan is DdRT but eventually would like to try different setups then SRT to see what i prefer, but is it a choice of one or the other between DdRT and SRT?


----------



## treesmith (Jul 26, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> I actually just started a thread about the 2 Sequoias. treesmith, may i ask is i was to buy the SRT version it is fine to use starting off DdRT also? My plan is DdRT but eventually would like to try different setups then SRT to see what i prefer, but is it a choice of one or the other between DdRT and SRT?



The differences on mine were ddrt sequoia had a locking belt clip on the front belt whereas the srt had a pull tight belt with no clip but with a biner attachment on the front and back for shoulder strap/srt attatchment, the ddrt harness has just the rope bridge and side Ds. Used the srt version mostly on ddrt, the exception being srt access on tall stuff and then switching to ddrt for working the tree, it worked perfectly ddrt


----------



## treesmith (Jul 26, 2015)

I will add though that I sold my sequoia to a workmate and bought a treemotion, it suits me better, more secure and customisable with better positioning of tool loops exactly where you want them.

Nothing wrong with a sequoia but treemotion is my preference


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 26, 2015)

I was gonna go with TreeMotion but the 1 size option fits up to 38" waist, which i am and fluctuate between that and 40" during downtime. So if i purchased that, i would believe i'd be screwed in the winter if i had to fit over a couple layers of clothing... Leaves me thinkin of the MCRS which i really like.., Tree Austria 3.2, the Sequoia's and a couple others... Just wish TreeMotion made a larger model...

I appreciate your info! ~Moose


----------



## Matt J Leppek (Jul 26, 2015)

I would suggest buying a saddle that has lower d's. I climbed on the stock Cougar for a while, which is like sitting in a recliner, but like most saddles the waist d's were rib/hip burners. After modifying it with the liger set up, hanging off the lanyard is just as comfortable as the climbing line. Took me about an hour to take the saddle apart, put the rigging plates on, and get it back together. The plates are only $15 a piece on amazon.


----------



## Petzlpretzel (Jul 26, 2015)

Im as new as it gets but I was fortunate enough to have a local store carry several different brands and models. I tried a few basic ones then a couple Buckinghams then a Petzl Sequoia SRT. The Buckinghams were very heavy but had nice features, I decided on the Sequoia SRT, it was very light and comfortable on me, the only thing Im going to do is add a DMM ring to the bridge. Like I said, Im as new as can be but Ive had this on a few times now making some adjustments and it's as comfortable and light as my Gorilla hunting harness. If your looking at the Sequoia, I got mine from Cutters Choice...they have 7 left at under 300 bucks! BTW Im 5'11" 200lbs, average build.


----------



## treesmith (Jul 27, 2015)

Matt J Leppek said:


> I would suggest buying a saddle that has lower d's. I climbed on the stock Cougar for a while, which is like sitting in a recliner, but like most saddles the waist d's were rib/hip burners. After modifying it with the liger set up, hanging off the lanyard is just as comfortable as the climbing line. Took me about an hour to take the saddle apart, put the rigging plates on, and get it back together. The plates are only $15 a piece on amazon.


Treemotion has two sets of D's, one set on hips and another lower down


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Jul 29, 2015)

new tribe pro gear 2 cost effective comfortable and light. my weaver sits in my bag as back up, and that may get replaced with my progear 2 if i get a matt cornell rope saddle.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 31, 2015)

Im VERY interested in getting the MCRS! It was my first option and now that it offers the suspenders (doubt id use them but great to have for just 35$ extra) im really leaning towards it. The only problem i see with the Cornell is how long will the rebuild kits be around?... Im wondering if i do puchase the MCRS, should i go ahead and buy a rebuild kit along with it just to be sure... Im am very new to climbing so i intend on ALOT of recreational climbing before i ever leave the ground with a saw. Ive acquired everything else and a bunch of different systems and plan to buy even more besides a saddle. I find myself buying the best i can when i can afford it, and when i cant, i save till i can. Looove the idea of the MCRS tho!


----------



## ScottinAK (Jul 31, 2015)

I've used my climbers petzl aveo? It's very comfortable but I have to sinch the waist all the way and I don't like that. I'm looking at the new tribe onyx because it goes a few inches smaller, I like to have wiggle room. I'm in the same boat as you husqy, my shop will buy me gear once I get better but he buys basic buckingham saddles. I think I'll buy my own, conquer the big cottonwood by my drive quite a few times, then introduce the saw. Maybe he'll even reimburse me the difference on saddles?


----------

